

Learn How to Find a Good Designer or How to Design Yourself - arixking
https://medium.com/p/design-basics-how-to-design-c6e896a4e2a0

======
arixking
A 10-step how-to guide on what the design process really requires. Use this to
inform your understanding of design (so you can hire better) or start
designing yourself.

